# Dealer damaged my car!



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello,

I took my 2 week old atlas in for a minor repair (waited about 4 hours) and they left a dent on my door in the process. What’s worse is that they let me leave without informing me of the damages. Thankfully, I caught it not too long after and the dealer promised to fix the damages. 

My question to you all is will PDR fix the damages and make it like new again? Should I ask for a new door and paint? What are your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

I would let them try to pop the dent first. If they cannot get it out without paint damage or cleanly like it was never there, that would be your only option. Keep in mind a replacement paint job has to be blended and can be quite noticeable when done poorly.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

I’d start with PDR first. It’s really hard to match the factory finish.

I slipped and elbowed the hood of my Atlas when i was waxing it. Took it to a local guy who has done dent removal studies for Audi and also participates in industry conferences. All that to say he knows what he’s doing. Spent about an hour and a half on mine and it’s perfect.

Since the dent doesn’t cover a crease, someone who knows what they are doing could probably get that out.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know, that looks awfully close to that hard body line.


----------



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes, that body line is what concerns me the most. If they need to replace the door would they have to blend in the paint even on a new car with a new paint? Sucks to be in this situation. I hope they catch whoever did this…


----------



## jringo8769 (Jun 6, 2011)

I would not be returning for any more work after they repair it 
I worked for dealerships for many years and this is pitiful at best 
Sorry u are having to deal with this 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

jringo8769 said:


> I would not be returning for any more work after they repair it
> I worked for dealerships for many years and this is pitiful at best
> Sorry u are having to deal with this
> God Bless,John
> ...


I wouldn’t put this past my local dealership. They are horrible. After a part replacement under warranty that I had to go to customer care to even get, the returned my car to me with greasy hand prints all over the windshield in the middle of winter so it wasn’t easily cleanable. It sucks because I love my salesman there and there also isn’t another dealership within a good 50+ miles.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Honest;y I wouldn't have left the dealership without pointing it out, or at the least gone immediately back and complained. The worst-case scenario is that they have to replace the outer door skin, it just bolts onto the door.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

gti_addict said:


> Honest;y I wouldn't have left the dealership without pointing it out, or at the least gone immediately back and complained. The worst-case scenario is that they have to replace the outer door skin, it just bolts onto the door.


Yes, always do a walk around. I have even taken a few pictures before it goes in for service. Takes 10 seconds and can delete them after if all is good. I had a VW dealer crush my rocker panel on my '12 Passat TDI, not fun and even though they fixed it, it never was perfect and it took my time to get the car back to them.


----------



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

I always do a walk around but that day, after waiting for around 4 hours, I just wanted to hurry up and get out. My mistake…


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow what the hell did the oil tech do, give it the people's elbow??

I think pdr should fix that


----------



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

I stopped by 2 different VW certified collision centers and after close examination, they think PDR won’t be effective. They would have to repair then paint and blend. Sounds like a large portion of the car will have to be blended. Definitely not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## gixxerfool (Dec 1, 2020)

2 weeks old? I would already have VWoA involved. Keep the dealer honest. I think most body shops will tell you PDR can’t do it. I would talk to a PDR guy. I’m sure someone can recommend a good one in the area. Good luck and hope it’s get done quickly and painlessly.


----------



## Helical (Jul 23, 2021)

A good PDR guy can likely do it.
Make sure you have dealer acknowledgment in writing.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

PDR is fine - you won't notice it which is the goal.


----------



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

So I spoke with 2 PDR guys nearby and they both said that it won’t look perfect. Body line will be difficult as well as the area protruding out above it. According to them, they can get it to look almost perfect. I will notice some imperfections around the body line area…i think I’m going to try PDR first and if I’m not happy, then have a body shop repair and paint it. Thanks guys for your inputs!


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Do whatever it takes and let the dealership worry about the cost.

My buddy bought his 335 brand new. Last summer it goes in for maintenance. He gets home only to realize the dealer dripped brake fluid drops on the fender paint. They said they'll cover it, whatever it takes. 

He tried the least obtrusive means first... Wet sand and buff. Failed. Dealer paid. Next step was complete fender paint and feathered paint. Worked. Dealer covered it.


----------



## pbafire (Dec 1, 2011)

Nah.. hold my beer. This was a few years back. Pull out from service to take it to detailing.. failure to yield and smack a minivan.


----------



## bengerman (Dec 1, 2011)

honge81 said:


> So I spoke with 2 PDR guys nearby and they both said that it won’t look perfect. Body line will be difficult as well as the area protruding out above it. According to them, they can get it to look almost perfect. I will notice some imperfections around the body line area…i think I’m going to try PDR first and if I’m not happy, then have a body shop repair and paint it. Thanks guys for your inputs!


Any update on your PDR situation? Hopefully it's all sorted.


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

honge81 said:


> Yes, that body line is what concerns me the most. If they need to replace the door would they have to blend in the paint even on a new car with a new paint? Sucks to be in this situation. I hope they catch whoever did this…


Unfortunately yes. Our 2020 Jetta in Silk Blue was recently backed into by our neighbor. It only had 4000 miles on it. I did my research and took it to a top rated shop in our area that has been around for 70+ years. They had to blend the rear door, bumper and rocker panel for damage that happened on the quarter panel. Even with all that blending I noticed it right away. Oh, and they put a small scratch in the front bumper then denied it. So, PDR would be my FIRST choice. Need less to say, we are in a 2021 Jetta now.


----------



## columbo122 (Apr 21, 2021)

anorine said:


> I wouldn’t put this past my local dealership. They are horrible. After a part replacement under warranty that I had to go to customer care to even get, the returned my car to me with greasy hand prints all over the windshield in the middle of winter so it wasn’t easily cleanable. It sucks because I love my salesman there and there also isn’t another dealership within a good 50+ miles.


Yes we too had a dealer damage a car SAAB NOT a VW dealer but admitted to it before we left. It took over a week to fix it.. so lesson learned for "us".. we always video or take photos of the car with service writer as he / she inspects same before going back for service.. same with anything we rent, boats cars etc..photos has metadata stored on time and place too if needed later ! It does help !


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

Was it ever fixed?


----------



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes, the dent was pulled by a PDR shop. They did a great job with it. You wouldn’t tell unless you know where to look. Im happy with the way it turned out. Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Hell ya, awesome


----------



## montahaakon (Oct 2, 2021)

Keep in mind a replacement paint job has to be blended and can be quite noticeable when done poorly.
mold removal michigan


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

montahaakon said:


> Keep in mind a replacement paint job has to be blended and can be quite noticeable when done poorly.


Good thing he did PDR instead.


----------

